# Reparaturschalter Ausführung/Farbe



## mertens2 (5 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

in einer grossen Anlage fordert das Pflichtenheft Reparaturschalter an jedem Antrieb. Weiss jemand ob dessen Griff rot/gelb oder schwarz sein muss und wo das steht?

gruß und dank


----------



## Paule (5 Januar 2012)

mertens2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in einer grossen Anlage fordert das Pflichtenheft Reparaturschalter an jedem Antrieb. Weiss jemand ob dessen Griff rot/gelb oder schwarz sein muss und wo das steht?


Wenn der Schalter nur den einzelnen Antrieb abschaltet dann "Schwarz"


----------



## mertens2 (5 Januar 2012)

steht das irgendwo?


----------



## Safety (5 Januar 2012)

EN 60204-1 z.B. Abschnitt 5, 10.7, 10.8


----------



## Sockenralf (5 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

wenn er rot-gelb wäre, müsste er alles abschalten


MfG


----------



## Tommi (5 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe das irgendwann mal zusammengetragen,
ich hoffe, es passt so.

(siehe Anhang)

Gruß
Tommi


----------

